
Lessons learned from making a Chess game for Ethereum - wslh
https://medium.com/@graycoding/lessons-learned-from-making-a-chess-game-for-ethereum-6917c01178b6
======
deno
This is pretty awesome. I wonder if it could be generalized to a common
framework that can support this degrade-to-blockchain mechanic automatically.

